# Spoilers not working



## mynimal (Jun 28, 2005)

Said this a long time ago when GBAtemp v2 had just started, apparently it's still not fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyhow, well, they don't work. THe bar appears, the show/hide links appear, but when you click them nothing happens.


----------



## Westside (Jun 28, 2005)

Lol, get firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For mynimal: Good Job!
No, seriously whats wrong with firefox?


----------



## Z_Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

SPOILERS: It works!


----------



## Lily (Jun 28, 2005)

That is correct, spoilers do not work in any build of Opera.


----------



## phuzzz (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, Operah sucks.  Get Firefox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Yes, I've read mynimal's blog, and I am saying this just to piss him off.)


----------



## mynimal (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jun 27 2005 said:


> Lol, get firefox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew this would happen. I'm sick an tired of firefox fanboys running around blatantly advertising their browser. Take it, use it, and keep it to yourself. No one gives a shit if you use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before I go off on a rant I'll just link here: http://www.mynimal.net/?p=26

(P.S. Spoilers appear when you quote them. Eat that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And qrayzie, *sees opera sig*, you rock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Phuzz, you're allowed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get MSN, sheesh! ICQ sucks!


----------



## xflash (Jul 7, 2005)

oh? wait wait wait somebody delete this post i thught the spoilers tag didn't work but it seems that they don't work on the preview


----------



## dice (Jul 17, 2005)

I actually think opera is quicker and easier to use. If you forget about about the cost of course (I got it for free....obviously). The main reason why I got this was because for some reason whenever firefox was used, the computer would freeze for like 5 seconds every few minutes. The longest time it's been was for like over 2 hours (waited cause I had important work on that I hadn't saved) so just to be sure I tried out opera. NO PROBLEMS SINCE!


----------



## Bitbyte (Jul 17, 2005)

Lol Mynimal, your site is fucked up.. all I get is a dir listing with .htaccess, Kyoji,Matt0 and other stuff


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 17, 2005)

QUOTE(dice @ Jul 17 2005 said:


> I actually think opera is quicker and easier to use. If you forget about about the cost of course (I got it for free....obviously). The main reason why I got this was because for some reason whenever firefox was used, the computer would freeze for like 5 seconds every few minutes. The longest time it's been was for like over 2 hours (waited cause I had important work on that I hadn't saved) so just to be sure I tried out opera. NO PROBLEMS SINCE!



Firefox is freezing because you have your extensions set to auto-update and certain ones will freeze your firefox when their homepages can't be accessed to check for updates. Make sure you turn auto-update off for all of your extensions.


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 18, 2005)

On the note of spoilers not working, it seems that the spoilers screw up quotes.  When you close the spoiler, it closes the quote right after it.


----------



## nicy (Jul 18, 2005)

Well for all those who sad use firefox. You people are just stupid. If someone dosent want to use something one should he? Just becasue of some person who cant make one thing work correctly. So the point of my post is that spoilers should work corretrly in every new browser by that I mean IE, firefox, opera and NN. Well maybe not NN.


----------

